# baby powder oils?



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

ive heard baby powder had oils bad for bands???


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Not sure but I think I have bought med latex before that was packedge with powder in it .Don't know if it was baby powder . Maybe


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You want plain unscented talcum to powder bands. Nico uses it on his chained rubber band sets and that is good enough for me.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

so dont do baby powder???


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

ryanpaul said:


> so dont do baby powder???


Baby powder is a powder marketed specifically to prevent diaper rash, and for its yummy baby smell. Baby powder may have talc as one of its components. If baby powder includes talc, then yes, it is the same thing as talcum powder. However, there are baby powders that use cornstarch instead of talc in their makeup.


----------

